# SSH auf Apache unter XP



## Tonic (12. Januar 2002)

Hi, 
bin eigentlicher ziemlicher Anfänger in Sachen Apache und hab deswegen auch ein Problem mit SSH auf dem Apache: Ich hab keine Ahnung.

Hoffe, ich bin hier nicht fehl am Platz und jemand sagt mir was ich dazu brauche...

thx im voraus =)


----------



## JanDelay (13. Januar 2002)

ssh??

meinst du zufällig SSI ?

greetz

jan


----------



## Tonic (13. Januar 2002)

Hey,

ne, mein ich nicht...ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher ob das überhaupt was mit dem Apache zu tun hat...

Ich möchte nur mit meinem Server eine Verbindung über ssh aufbauen,
wie mach ich das dann?

Mfg Tonic


----------



## JanDelay (13. Januar 2002)

soweit ich weiss hat apache bzw xp keine terminaldienste integriert

geh auf http://www.computerchannel.de

und dann guck unter internet - terminaldienste

da findest du genug software um einen terminaldienst aufzumachen..

btw..bei win2000 advanced server is das standart dabei...

mfg

jan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

@JanDelay: ... aber wer hat schon das Geld für Win2000 Adv. Server  ?!


----------



## JanDelay (14. Januar 2002)

niemand...

sowas läd man sich runter!!

greetz

jan


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Januar 2002)

@JanDelay: Du weist ja, das sowas illegal ist und mit hohen Strafen bishin zu Gefängnis verurteilt werden kann?
Also ändere lieber Deinen Post, sonst wird man Dir, wenn ein rechtschaffenden hier ist, schnell mal ein bischen über die Schulter gucken, was Du so treibst!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Januar 2002)

Ich kann digi nur voll und ganz zustimmen: GEGEN RAUBKOPIEN!!!!


----------



## JanDelay (14. Januar 2002)

looool

das war ein witz....wusst ja nich das hier alles so
angespannt is...

naja...dann bin ich halt in zukunft ernst!!! ;-)

greetz

jan


----------

